# Corals for a beginner



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a guy in town who has been helping me with my tank and he has a bunch of frags he wants to get rid of. What would be 1 or 2 coral frags to start with for a beginner


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Mushrooms
Zoas
Button Polyps
Leathers
Basically softies are pretty easy with the right lighting.
Xenia
Green Star Polyps


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok thats what I thought. I have a T5 on my tank so I should be good with most of those I thought


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, your good there.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Brian,

I have everything listed below except button polyps in my 20 gallon and all are doing great. I'm running 2 t-5 HO( one 10k and one actinic) and 2 t-5 NO (one ?? and one actinic) Not sure of you size tank but here's an idea of where mine are now. Zoas are on the bottom in the sand. 1 hammer and 1 anchor coral about mid level (the hammer has split since I bought it about 4-5 months ago and the anchor was bought as a dbl head). Leather coral towards the top and doing great when it doesn't get knocked to the bottom by a snail or hermit. I finally bought some puddy today and will be attaching some of these that tend to get knocked around. GSP mid to high and finally starting to really spread. Zenia and kenya tree on bottom in sand and doing great. A single mushroom (original purchase), not on the bottom but close that has expanded on one decent size empty shell to 7 mushrooms now. That is quite a sight to see. Start slow and pick your spots. The corals will become addicting. I'm maxed out now until I upgrade tanks. Oh, and forgot, clove polyp the is up towards the top but it has the same fate of the leather until the puddy takes affect tomorrow.



Reefing Madness said:


> Mushrooms
> Zoas
> Button Polyps
> Leathers
> ...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Another question regarding corals. I know you have to do light acclimation from everything I have read about corals. What I have not seen is do u need to acclimate them to the water say like an invert. Im assuming you do?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, drip acclimation over an hour or 2 would do ya. You could also rx dip the coral to kill any bugs it may be carrying


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

what is rx dip?


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

also are there any certain corals that require little to no extra feeding maybe like photosynthesis coral or filter feeders that are good for beginners?


----------

